# Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?



## Tim1974 (4. Februar 2013)

*Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Hallo,

ich habe einen neuen Speedport W723V Router, er hat keinen  Ein-/Aus-Schalter mehr. Ich habe mir aber angewöhnt alle Geräte über die  Steckdosenleiste (mit Schalter) abzuschalten, also mindestens einmal  pro Tag. Ich frage mich jetzt ob das dem Router eventuell langfristig  schaden könnte, wenn er so 1-2 mal am Tag an und ausgeschaltet wird? 
Hält er dann länger oder kürzer als wenn man ihn dauerhaft anläßt? 

MfG. Tim


----------



## TheWalkingDead (4. Februar 2013)

soll die Frage ernst gemeint sein? Natürlich schadet es ihm nicht, wozu gibt es sonst Ausschalter an Geräten?


----------



## K3n$! (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*



TheWalkingDead schrieb:


> soll die Frage ernst gemeint sein? Natürlich schadet es ihm nicht, wozu gibt es sonst Ausschalter an Geräten?


 
Die Teile haben keine Powerknöpfe mehr.

@TE: Warum lässt du das Teil nicht einfach an ?


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Eben es hat keinen Power-Knopf mehr!
Davor hatte ich einen Speedport 201 mit extra Router, in zwei Jahren hatte ich zwei Geräteausfälle, da werd ich doch wohl fragen dürfen...

Ich schalte das Ding aus, weil es einen Standbyeverbrauch von ca. 7-9 Watt hat und ich ungerne (ungebrauchte) Geräte anlasse, erstrecht nicht nachts oder wenn ich außer Haus bin.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Ich hatte meinen alten Speedport auch immer per Steckerleiste ausgemacht, ebenfalls weil ich nicht einsehe, pro Jahr ca 15€ für die  Nicht-Nutzung auszugeben (Annahme: im SCHNITT jeden tag 4 Std online, 10W Strombedarf, 20Cent/KWh). Ich wüsste auch nicht, was das schaden soll, den Router per Steckerleiste an/auszumachen. WENN was schadet, dann wäre es ja der "plötzliche" Strom, der reingeht - das wäre aber ja auch beim normalen "Inbetriebnehmen" der Fall, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Elektronik aus ausgelegt ist, dass sie ich sag mal 2-3 mal im Jahr ein "neu anstecken" aushält und darüber hinaus aber dann Schaden nimmt ^^


----------



## K3n$! (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Hmm, so habe ich das noch nicht gesehen. Wenn ich das richtig gerechnet habe, 
dann sind das 17,52€ bei 0,2€/kWh für Dauerbetrieb für ein Jahr. Ist sicherlich nicht
wenig. Allerdings würde ich mir überlegen, ob mir die "paar" Euro den Aufwand wert
wären. Das ganze fällt ja aber ohnehin bei den Leuten weg, die ihr Telefon am Router
angeschlossen haben.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. Februar 2013)

Manche haben das Geschäft und Tele und Fax an dem Teil hängen , das ist hald blöd aber was solls. Unserer zieht sehr viel Strom. Merkt man im Urlaub wenn alles aus ist außer des Ding ...


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Es geht mir nicht nur um die Energiekosten, jedes Gerät was läuft ist auch eine potentielle Brandlast, ich stecke in der Technik nicht drinn, daß Zeug kommt alles von sonstwoher und ich möchte nicht jeden Nacht mit allerlei laufenden Geräten im Raum schlafen. 
Außerdem paßt es bei mir schlecht den Router an eine Wandsteckdose anzuschließen, von den Kabellängen her paßt er nur an die Steckleiste mit den PCs und die schalte ich auch wegen der PCs zumindest zur Nacht hin ab. 
Naja, ich hab zusätzlich noch ISDN und das Telefon am NTBA, der ist allerdings dann immer am Netz, aber zumindest nicht im Wohn-/Schlafbereich und ich hoffe auch mal, daß der weniger Energie braucht. Zumindest wird er weniger warm und hat kein Steckernetzteil.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

@ Tim36
Also erstmal generell kannst du das mit dem kompletten ausschalten des routers handhaben wie du willst. Schaden wird es ihm nicht. (außer evt. bei einem produktionsfehler)
Das mit der brandgefahr erscheint mir aber etwas fadebscheinig. Die router/modems laufen mit spannungen zwischen 9 und 18v. Sprich, dein ntba ist bedeutend brandgefählicher als der router. (ntba= netzteil integriert, steckernetzteile brennen nicht so einfach beim durchbrennen) Dazu kommt noch, das die sicherung im sicherungskasten des hauses fliegt bevor es anfangen kann zu brennen.
Typische hausbrandverursacher sind übrigens zigarettenglut, fehler in der hauselektrik, röhrenfernseher (hochspannung im gerät), kerzen und auch gerne mal heizgeräte die mit spiritus betrieben werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Selbst wenn der Router keine große Brandgefahr darstellt, ich wollte auch nicht behauptet, daß ich ihn in der Hinsicht als so kritisch einstufe, ist er dennoch ein unnötiger Energiefresser, auch ca. 7-9 Watt pro Stunde machen sich übers Jahr bemerkbar. Ob der Dauerbetrieb über viele Jahre so ideal für das Gerät ist, finde ich auch fraglich.
In meinem Fall würde dann ein 6-Steckdosen-Schalter anbleiben müssen und noch einige andere Geräte standbye Energie fressen, also keine gute Lösung. Im Grunde hat mein alter Router (Netgear RP 614...) dieses Aus/-Einschalten über die Steckleiste ca. 8 Jahre lang täglich mehrfach ausgehalten und würde wohl auch heute noch seinen Dienst tun. Insofern werd ichs auch weiterhin so handhaben, aber aus Bequemlichkeit nicht mehrfach täglich, sondern wenn ich längere Zeit nicht rangehe und zur Nacht die Steckleiste ausschalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Mein Speedport hat einen Schalter, aber der sitzt so geschickt das man den kaum schalten kann. Ich habe den seit Jahren nicht mehr ausgeschaltet, ich nutze den aber auch mit dem Media Receiver. Nur bei längere Abwesenheit würde ich natürlich den Stecker ziehen


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Dann hast Du aber ein anderes Modell als ich, also nicht den W 723 V?

Davor hatte ich den Speedport 201 (ohne WLAN), der wohl ein reines Modem war, der hatte auch noch einen Schalter. Hab ihn aber immer angelassen und auch über den Steckdosenleistenschalter 1-3 mal pro 24 Stunde ein-/ausgeschaltet. Ich hatte ihn zusammen mit dem Netgear RP 614 in Betrieb und in zwei Jahren hatte ich zwei Ausfälle, wobei beim zweiten mal nicht geklärt ist, ob der Speedport oder der Netgear defekt ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Ich habe den 721-V, mußte allerdings auch schon einen Defekt beklagen


----------



## aloha84 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*

Ich hab noch eine W 700V (AVM^^), der wird jeden Abend ausgemacht, der hängt zusammen mit meinem PC an einer Steckerleiste.
Läuft seit knapp 5 Jahren problemlos.
Ich sehe es auch nicht ein den Strom zu verschwenden, denn dass er genug Strom zieht merkt man schon beim Anfassen.(warm) 

Grüße


----------



## kerze21 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine W 700V (AVM^^), der wird jeden Abend ausgemacht, der hängt zusammen mit meinem PC an einer Steckerleiste.
> Läuft seit knapp 5 Jahren problemlos.
> Ich sehe es auch nicht ein den Strom zu verschwenden, denn dass er genug Strom zieht merkt man schon beim Anfassen.(warm)
> 
> Grüße


 
Der W700V ist kein AVM Router, ich glaube der war von siemens oder so. Der W701V is nen AVM und der rennt bei uns jetzt mehr oder weniger 3-4 Jahre durch. Schon weil die ganze Telefoniegeschichte dranhängt.

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedport-Router, Dauerbetrieb besser als täglich abschalten?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @
> Das mit der brandgefahr erscheint mir aber etwas fadebscheinig. Die router/modems laufen mit spannungen zwischen 9 und 18v.



Hatte schon ein paar Fälle da waren ein paar Router "Feuer und Flamme". Auch anderes wie meinen IRiver lade ich auch nur unter Anwesenheit . Hab zwar Brandmelder im Haus aber unnötig provozieren sollte mans nicht.

Deswegen halte ich es auch so: Was nich gebraucht wird wird richtig abgeschaltet, wenn kein Netzschalter dann Steckerleiste. Im Falle IPTV / Entertain halt darauf achten erst Router einschalten warten bis Online dann den Rest.


----------

